# Ridiculous Yorkie Breeder



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

A friend roams his Yorkie forum, and came by this breeder's website:

http://www.cassiesclosetinc.com/productcart/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=90

Look at the first puppy for sale. $15k for a "Micro Teacup Yorkie?????1!?" You've gotta be kidding me. That dog can't be healthy...and the breeder/pet shop is absolutely ridiculous... :doh: :fish: :scared: :bird:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

This really makes me sick...
...comparing living things to inanimate objects, making them nothing more than a toy


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Those kind of breeders are sickening but again, their buyers are dumb. The $15,000 yorkie seriously looks like he has a some sort of dwarfism, look how short his legs are compared to the rest and his head looks too big as well. (I would be concerned about hydrocephalus) Who knows how long that baby will live and what quality of life he will have. If someone would rather pay $15,000 for a sickly looking, tiny dog, as opposed to $2-3k to a breeder that cares about health and conformation, what do you do? People's priorities are screwed up. I also had to laugh at the puppy at the bottom. "16oz"? Yep that would be exactly 1 pound, but of course to the people who would buy from that site, a pound sounds bigger that 16oz.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL, i noticed that too Harely. I also noticed one of the puppies weighed at 22oz... why not just put 1lb 6oz?? Makes it sound a lot bigger that way I suppose. 

I did note though that this is not one breeder, it's a shop that happens to sell puppies from several different people who supply them. 

The biggest question I would have is WHY are people even looking for tea cup r tiny toy or whatever thy called them Frenchies? Frenchies aren't even a toy breed, they are in non sporting and not supposed to be tiny. That just struck me as very very weird.


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> LOL, i noticed that too Harely. I also noticed one of the puppies weighed at 22oz... why not just put 1lb 6oz?? Makes it sound a lot bigger that way I suppose.
> 
> I did note though that this is not one breeder, it's a shop that happens to sell puppies from several different people who supply them.
> 
> The biggest question I would have is WHY are people even looking for tea cup r tiny toy or whatever thy called them Frenchies? Frenchies aren't even a toy breed, they are in non sporting and not supposed to be tiny. That just struck me as very very weird.



Yea, I noticed it was a pet shop, too. But still....either way the pet shop is irresponsible AND the breeder is irresponsible. It makes me so mad that people would fall for that kind of BS! Terrible gimmicks, unhealthy puppies, and emptying out unknowledgeable potential dog owners' pockets....but then again..shame on them for not doing better research if they bought from this place! 

Side note: How much do you think BYB's are justified in charging for their pups? My friend's friend sells Yorkie pups for $1400...and I'm pretty sure they don't show/health test/no shots or anything. I thought this was ridiculous, and they offered to sell a Yorkie to my friend for $700...which I still think is ridiculous for a BYB pup. I could be wrong, but what do you guys think is reasonable for a BYB pup?


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Only one thing comes to mind: byb :doh:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Um, hey, they're selling puppies and "boutique" kids clothing in the same shop?!?!? seriously people!! wow :doh:


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

That is ridiculous! My guess is that there really isn't a 15,000 pup but they use that as a sell tactic so the other pups don't look that expensive. I don't know?


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I dunno, I've seen some ridiculous prices for puppies out here in Hawaii. $5000 for a "rare 13 inch miniature beagle". REALLY? I didn't realize that the 13 inch was rare OR a miniature beagle. I thought it was one of the standard heights in Beagles.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_OMG! What everyone else said!! Can't help but wonder if that was a typo....there I go again, giving the benefit of the doubt.
_


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

*tina* said:


> I dunno, I've seen some ridiculous prices for puppies out here in Hawaii. $5000 for a "rare 13 inch miniature beagle". REALLY? I didn't realize that the 13 inch was rare OR a miniature beagle. I thought it was one of the standard heights in Beagles.


Oh I know. $399 for a Chihuahua mix is nothing here.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

As for the BYB Yorkie, w/ no titles or health clearances behind it, I think slightly more than a rescue would cost is fair, provided you get AKC papers. W/o AKC papers, there's not proof the dog is even purebred, so it's really no different than getting a small mixed breed from a shelter or rescue. And w/ the rescue, you get a full shots and spay/neuter, plus you aren't supporting irresponsible breeding. Prices range by area, but I'd honestly just save a bit more and go for the responsible breeder. You have a much better idea of what you're getting when it comes to health and looks. You can get a Yorkie from tested and titled parents here in TX for $1400. I know one breeder who charges quite a bit less, infact. JMO


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I can't even believe it....wow.
Just...wow.

*shakes head*

Did you see the leads and junk she was selling as well?
And the prices?

Then again if you're paying 15k for a yorkie, what's 200 for a collar? FFS.

*mutters something about liver shunts*


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

...there are cavaliers on there too.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I think I'm most shocked by the tiny Frenchies and Cavs. What's next? Teacup Great Danes???


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Marian said:


> I think I'm most shocked by the tiny Frenchies and Cavs. What's next? Teacup Great Danes???


you're gonna die but YES! I have met a mini great dane, she was also deaf, mostly white with some black spots, I forget the name of that color/pattern just now. It's on the tip of my tounge lol. She came through one of my training classes three years ago I believe, could be four now. Sweet dog, definitly not a mix 100% minature great dane....


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

There are people breeding mini boxers (boston mixes), mini Rottweilers (UGLY pug mixes, that look absolutely nothing like Rottweilers, have no Rottweiler blood and many aren't even blk & tan), and mini Dalmations.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, why do they call them mini boxers or rotties if they aren't ?? Or is it a boxer boston mix that makes the mini boxer? Wonder how they get a min dal? I love dalmations but hubby won't let me have one. To hyper for him. ROFL and a young spoo is just sooooooo laid back right ROFL. As she chases the cat (right this second)


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Guys, don't make fun... I totally just spent my life's savings buying a whole herd of 3 inch tall yorkies! Now I need to go purse shopping to find the biggest, most trendy purse to carry them all in! YAY!

They're all gonna be named afte nuts... Macadamia nut, Peanut, Cashew Nut, Pecan Nut, Almond Nut... (Best In Show? Anybody? )


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> LoL, why do they call them mini boxers or rotties if they aren't ?? Or is it a boxer boston mix that makes the mini boxer? Wonder how they get a min dal? I love dalmations but hubby won't let me have one. To hyper for him. ROFL and a young spoo is just sooooooo laid back right ROFL. As she chases the cat (right this second)


I think some "mini Boxers" may have Boxer in them somewhere, but the Rotties don't at all. The Dals are part Beagle, but I don't know what else, they aren't pretty though. I like real Dals too, I used to sit for a older, deaf one and he was very endearing. Not overly affectionate, but he just a had presence about him.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i found this byb breeder today when looking for parti poodles 

most of them are all related it makes me sick

http://www.poodlepartipups.com/


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

those shepards look interesting, a little bit more like malinois to me. I hate it that she seems to be promoting them as gaurd dogs though. Sheesh a spoo can be a gaurd dog that why I got one. I wanted pretty hair and a big bark since I was alone so much at night. For that matter as gaurd dogs go would you Honestly consider entering a house with an enraged chihuahua?? ROFL. I might not. Those little guys can be sooo sweet but dang they can be sharp tempered too if they didn't have the right owner. Mine sure was and yup he didn't have the right owner in my opinion. Just no reason a 4 year old needs a chihuahua lol.
Just burns me a bit to see people make statments like what was on that site about ' we've always had them in the yard as gaurd dogs so it made sense to breed them" *shakes head. I didn't even look at the poodle puppys I closed the site after that. No need to view anymore than that to tell what sort of fantastic breeder we are looking at. Well that and the very top of the page that reads 'teacups, tiny toys, and toys' and then further down the page it says we only breed toy poodles LoL. Lovely.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I snooped, its what I do
on one of the photo pages it says :

"Thoes are puppies that are getting weaned from their moms. Those pads on the floor are if one happen to fall they land of an nice soft place."

not only can she not spell or use proper grammar, but she drops puppies???:bird:

The pictures are terrible, and the house is dirty...I mean most people clean if they are going to post pictures on a site, and the house looks messy, what does it look like when you aren't setting up to take pictures??? 

oh, and she has rabbit cages to put puppes in , not like hutches, but those plastic bottom cages that you get for guinea pigs and bunnies 



Cheese and Rice!!!! :doh:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

lol so glad I didn't continue on through the site.... So sad.. I bet I will get curious at some point though and do it. Haha. 

I did see the part on the front page about how her two breeds cannot be mixed, who says?? LoL, Stranger things have happened and people would probably pay a lot of $$$ for a toy shepar-doodle or whatever it would be called. Yuck! To her credit though at least she ISN'T doing that!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i think the shepards are from european working lines which are diffrent to the american types.. there to heady boned to be mals. 

heres a pic to show ya what i mean.....

working lines 
http://208.101.12.154/~danubius/images/sofi-3 06-5_0.jpg

show lines 
http://www.pcgermanshepherds.com/im...ll/north american show/original_64454-30.jpeg

hopefully ppl will see this thread and not buy pups from her


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

newpoodlemum said:


> i found this byb breeder today when looking for parti poodles
> 
> most of them are all related it makes me sick
> 
> http://www.poodlepartipups.com/


The Poodles are pretty poorly shaped. $4000, wow:doh:!


----------

